# Dangit!!!!!!!



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

alright so as some of you know, I treated for ich for about a week. At the end of the week, I didnt see any signs of ich, and hadnt for about 3 days. I used richich plus. Now, on one of my platies, there is this white dot that seems to have grown real slowly on her back tail. Maybe there wasnt enough nutrients on her tail, that it took so long for it to grow. Any way, I have my two platies in a 5 gallon tank right now, and Ive been dieing to get a 10 gallon tank. Should I try to treat for another week and then get the 10 gallon tank? heres one thing that I might do, tell me if this is ok or not: So, once the white dot on her tail disapears, I will immediatly put them in a one gallon quarentine bowl, and try to keep the temperature in the 70s. I can put a little rid ich in there just incase there are more ick. In my five gallon tank, Id raise the temp to 90 degrees. I could do this for one day-two days. Would this be enough to rid the ich for good? Or should I just do what I did with the one week treatment. Im dying to get that 10 gallon tank, but I guess I can wait if I have to.

I just cant believe I have ich again. LEAVE ME ALONE ICK!!!!!!!!!

Please help.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ich doesnt usually come as only one dot, and it doesnt grow to be a bigger dot. However it is common for people to end treatment too early. You can only kill ich after it falls off the fish, not while it is attached. Therefore, people often end treatment as soon as their fish is clear, but they need to continue treatment to get rid of the ich in the water.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

You treat with meds at full strenght untill all spots are gone, then treat another week at either full or half dose.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I've began to very slowly raise the temp to 86 degrees. How long should I keep it at 86 and will this be effective?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It takes 94 to kill ich, but that's a bit much.
Otherwise, it takes 24 days to be fully sure you've cycled through all the stages and spores, most of which are totally invisible, so going by the spots is useless. 
A temp of 86 can speed this up, but you're still looking at about 10 days. Treat at full medicine strength for 10 days @ 86F and it should finally be gone.

Bear in mind that there are many kinds of "ick" and that they all have different life cycles. True ich is easily eliminated in 5 days, but oddly enough, true ich is rarely what we see in our tanks. Unless you have a microscope handy, assume that you have one of the other kinds that have the full 23 day cycle and treat for 24.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Ill treat from a week to 10 days and when all the spots disapear keep treating for a couple more days. What do you mean by the treatment? Right now I am just raising the temp to 86 degrees and adding salt. Is that all I need to do?


----------

